# Ph powder help!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, im not a beginner but in my 10 gallon tank i have used proper ph powder 7.0, it has left behind like white pieces of debri that settle and every time the plants are disturbed it comes shooting off and turns the water cloudy. What is this and what can i do??


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nathanbarry said:


> Hey, im not a beginner but in my 10 gallon tank i have used proper ph powder 7.0, it has left behind like white pieces of debri that settle and every time the plants are disturbed it comes shooting off and turns the water cloudy. What is this and what can i do??


if you use the power proper PH, take some of your tank water out into a cup and mix the proper PH into it.. Than dump the mixture into the tank. It will remove all the powdery debris and is supposibly healthier for the fish...


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Uhm... if you are just adding pH altering powder directly into the tank, and planning to put clowns in a 35 I wouldnt claim to not be a begginner.

As for the pH altering powder, mix it well in tank water first or dont use it at all... Its better to have stable pH then messing with it constantly


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

the ph is stable it is just that the powder has left some debris behind, what can i do?
in the picture it shows the debri settled on the glass and when disturbed, turns the water cloudy.Click on the link please.

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg49/bazzaboy12/DSC00010.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

What Clerk is saying, is that you shouldn't be messing with the pH. Having a stable pH (before using the chemicals) is better than trying to alter it yourself.

What is the pH normally? And why are you trying to make it 7? Any pH from about 6 to 8 is fine for most fish.

Try using an algae scraper to get the residue off the glass. Then do a water change to get it out of the tank.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

The ph is 7.5 at the moment. i have tried this and has got rid of some debris but i dont want to disturb it at the moment because of getting fish the weekend. Will this harm the fish?
Check the picture out above/click on the link^^


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

If the powder gets disturbed and makes the water cloudy, then its probably changing the pH when it does that. You should get out the debri now, before you get fish this weekend. Do a water change after you get it off the side of the glass so that it doesn't just settle again.

I wouldn't add anymore of that powder. Just leave the pH alone. pH swings will kill fish and using the powder to alter your pH is swinging it.

What fish are you getting for this tank? Is it cycled (meaning you have no ammonia or nitrItes and measurable nitrAtes)? You should really move the Neons and Platies to another tank......a 5g isn't big enough for them...or danios either. Work on you stocking issues before adding more fish to your mix.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I am sorting the platies..i was thinking of getting some harlequin rasboras the weekend. Will doing a water change now disturb the water for the weekend?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

No it shouldn't disturb anything. It can only help.

How did you cycle this tank?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Some other useful information would be how long has it been set up, AND what kind of filter do you have.

Time alone does not mean the tank has been cycled. However, this is probably not the case.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I washed everything, filled with tap water and then added tap water conditioner and added proper ph 7.0 powder and left it for a couple of weeks...then i done a 50% water change to get rid of some debris and 2 weeks later there is still some in. Im frightened that if i do another water change that i wont be able to get fish the weekend.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The tank is not currently cycled. Water sitting for weeks does nothing. There is no source of ammonia, so no food for bacteria.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

So what would help then? To be honest i think im trying to rush my tank by getting fish the weekend. I suppose i could get some little hardy fish to help finish my tank cycle?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Agreed. ^^

Read this about the nitrogen cycle: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php. You must have an ammonia source to cycle the tank. Ammonia can be pure ammonia, fish waste (from live fish), or ammonia from a c0cktail shrimp from the grocery store.

You need to cycle the tank with an ammonia source before adding a bunch of fish. I would not use Harlequin rasboras to cycle the tank.

Here is some info on fishless cycling: http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_fishless.php

There is no finishing your cycle......you never started.  Sorry if you were somehow misled about what cycling is. You should read the link and then decide how you are going to cycle the tank.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

That paragraph on the cycle is helpful. So how about zebra danios? Would you say it was not debris from the ph powder but bacteria building up?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Rushing doesnt work, your best bet would to add some zebra danios and use BioSpira (living bactera) many LFS carry it. If your other tanks have been set up for months, moving some gravel will help, and dripping your filters over this tanks filter. However, this is not useful until there is an ammonia source. Without living bacteria, a cycle usually takes 45 days.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the Information. I understand what has to be done now. 1 more question....the zebra danios would help my tank cycle right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

If you can move some of the filter media from one of your established tanks (just some, not all of it) and put some gravel in from your established tanks, then you could add some Harlequin rasboras this weekend. I would put the used filter media in the 10g filter the day you go to buy fish and leave it in for a couple weeks.

Or if you can wait longer or can't move any used filter media (from a filter that is running now), you can run the filter for the 10g on one of your established tanks for a few weeks. That will cycle it as well. Then, move the filter back to the 10g and add fish that day.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah. so would i put in like the old filter sponge or....?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You see it is the 35 gallon that we are dealing with and some clown loach are reserved for sunday...how will i get round it?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nathanbarry said:


> You see it is the 35 gallon that we are dealing with and some clown loach are reserved for sunday...how will i get round it?


Clowns shoal in should be in groups of 3-5. Do you have a LARGE tank for them? A 35 gal is too small for those. I would love to have clowns, but I wouldn't even put them in my 55 due to it being to small for them


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a bigger tank for when they get bigger.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nathanbarry said:


> I have a bigger tank for when they get bigger.


why not move your fish from your 5 gal into the 35? That would make much more sense than adding more fish...


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha ha. Im just doing that at the moment. To be honest i dont know what to do at the moment because people are telling me that my tank isn't properly finished cycling yet but i have clown loach reserved for the weekend. If it is nearly finishe would this harm the clown loach?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nathanbarry said:


> Ha ha. Im just doing that at the moment. To be honest i dont know what to do at the moment because people are telling me that my tank isn't properly finished cycling yet but i have clown loach reserved for the weekend. If it is nearly finishe would this harm the clown loach?


I wouldnt get the clown because it would only cause more of a hassle in the long run when it gets bigger. WHy not get fish that will survive fully in your 35 tank? There are tons of fish to choose from. Get fish that will live their whole lives in the 35. whats wrong with doing that?

hell, I would love some needlefish, arowanas and birchirs, but I cant house any of these in my largest 55 gallon. Its not even a thought and out of the question.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

HA HA!! Im the same but i would be able to house them when they get bigger...in my 125 gallon that is not set up at the moment.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nathanbarry said:


> HA HA!! Im the same but i would be able to house them when they get bigger...in my 125 gallon that is not set up at the moment.


well setup the 125 now than and get some clowns.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Nathan you say that you are the same, but you keep not listening to what people are telling you here. Loaches need an ESTABLISHED tank. That means MINIMUM of 6 months. You have been told, repeatedly, they need a bigger tank. You seem determined to just do what you want to do and ignore the advice given. That is your prerogative and you can certainly do that, but then it begs the question: Why do you keep asking the same question over and over? Are you just waiting for someone to tell you what you want to hear? And if that is the case, don't bother asking he question because your not interested in the actual information, you are only interested in a single answer. 

So the tank is your tank, you can fill your tank with anything you choose to fill it with. *You are responsible for the life of the animal you choose to place in it.* If you are not worried about that life, that is your issue. But the people here will not tell you to disregard that life, no matter how many ways you ask or how many times you ask. 

I hope thats clear.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Obsidian:
Hear, hear.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive just done another water change and the debri is still in there so would it be better to empty the whole tank, wash everything and fill it up again?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Please keep questions to one thread nathan.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The powder won't hurt your fish, it will slowly dissolve with repeated water changes.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

So to sum up the entire thread:
Dont mess with the pH, Your tank isnt cycled, Wait 2-3 months before getting clown loaches, Read more about cycling.


----------



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gourami Swami said:


> So to sum up the entire thread:
> Dont mess with the pH, Your tank isnt cycled, Wait 2-3 months before getting clown loaches, Read more about cycling.


and get a bigger tank for the loaches!!!! ;-)


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I think you guys are going off on him a little much about the loaches... CLowns are SLOOOOOW growers. If he gets them at 3", they will outgrow a 35 in about 3 years. Hes got time, and if he really has a 125, he can set that up in a couple years.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks for agreeing


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, earlier i emptied my tank and filled it up again because that debri was so annoying and wouldn't come out...its looking a lot better now but now ill have to wait longer.:lol:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't leave the 125 dry for too long, or you will have to reseal it.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im goin to start it tomorrow, why will it have to be resealed?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the sealant is dry for a long time it stiffens and shrinks, then when you finally fill it up, the tank leaks. I finally filled a 30g I got at auction and found out it leaks. The newer sealants are supposed to be better at not doing this, but I don't think all the manufacturers are using the latest in sealant technology.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

*No Need for Specialty Chemicals...*

I am new to this forum but I have kept fish for about 14 years, off and on.

A long time ago my uncle, a limnologist and biologist by training and an aquarium keeper for about 50 years now, taught me that there is no reason to buy many of the expensive chemicals sold in pet stores.

pH is one of the easiest water chemistries to adjust and it is important to maintain proper pH to reduce stress to fish. The best way to adjust pH is to use two common household items: vinegar to lower and baking soda to raise.

Most municipal tap water is slightly on the alkaline side. To lower pH, try a few teaspoons of vinegar (I use Heinz's from my kitchen cabinet) and retest the pH in a few hours. If the pH is too low and you have an alkaline tap, do a water change to raise the pH. If you need to raise it dramatically, a few teaspoons of Arm & Hammer baking soda will suffice.

Products that automatically regulate pH inevitably will introduce too many harsh chemicals into your aquarium and should be avoided.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

This thread is old, and either way-I wouldn't follow that advice. You can add all the acidic or basic chemicals you want, but if your water has no buffering capacity, the pH will just bounce back to where it originally was. Even so, if you add baking soda and vinegar, you will need to figure out how much to add in each water change to keep the pH from swinging again.

In short, don't bother trying to adjust it unless you have fish that VERY SPECIFICALLY need a certain pH-for example, Tanganyikan Cichlids. In their case, using crushed coral in the filter will raise pH and help buffer the water.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree that you shouldn't mess with the pH unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Baking soda isn't a very good pH raiser, but since it contains carbonate, it is an easy source of 'buffering capacity" and a small amount can be useful as a "pH stabilizer". Not my favorite, but available and far safer than 'pH up' which is Sodium Hydroxide. I never even heard of putting vinegar in a tank before. Its useful for washing hard water spots off glass and soaking clogged airstones.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

nathanbarry said:


> Thanks for the Information. I understand what has to be done now. 1 more question....the zebra danios would help my tank cycle right?


or Black Skirt Tetras, I find they are one of the most hardiest fish in there, they are like energizer batteries in terms of toughness!


----------

